# Owned it a week....



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That was bad luck, I had a similar experience when my diesel was 6 weeks old. The damage didn't look as bad as that but took 4 weeks to fix. Is the rear guard bent much? If it needs replacing it involves the whole side of the car and that is why mine took so long to fix. I was 300km away from home at the time but it was still drivable and the Holden dealer pulled the damaged guard off the tyre so I could drive back to Sydney. Car is now 13 months old and I still love driving it. Once it is all fixed this will become just another memory and you will feel better.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

That will buff out. That seriously sucks though! Make sure you put that Versa through it's paces lol


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow so sorry to hear that Boog8302. :dazed002: I am glad that it was minor and that you are OK. I hope that you get your Cruze back soon and that it is as good as new. Please let me know if you need my assistance.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks! Oh trust me, the Versa is going to be run ragged. I wear a heavy boot lol. I hope they can get it fixed quick. The damage didn't look bad but I couldn't really tell. Never know until you start stripping parts off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I got an estimate of damages today. The damage cost looks to be $4676. Hopefully our insurance companies get this sorted out and I can get my car soon.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Honestly would take that as a sign just saying...


----------

